

Secure your PC or lose the net - kschua
http://www.theage.com.au/technology/security/secure-your-pc-or-lose-the-net-20100622-yuf5.html

======
hellotoby
_"There is software available, which could be on end-user machines, that would
allow my ISP, as I log in, to check that I have my firewall turned on, that I
have an antivirus that [it] approves or recommends installed on my computer,
and that my operating system and browser are patched. And if those things
aren't met, then [my ISP would not] give me [access],"_

How are you supposed to patch your machine without an internet connection?

The only percieved plus I can see in this is that it will destroy IE6 once and
for all!

~~~
shib71
It also doesn't account for outlier systems. Linux alone has more variations
than I can count, and that doesn't count the many other niche operating
systems. Then there are game consoles and various other internet enabled
widgets.

Antivirus? My router doesn't have antivirus, so they must mean the end-point
machine. Alas my [wireless enabled phone|eReader|iPod] touch also doesn't have
antivirus.

The only good side to this article is that it appears to be linkbait concocted
by the Age to squeeze more juice out of the censorship furor.

------
olalonde
This is wrong on so many levels.

